# Working Mum's and childcare help



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ogri's wife:

As a working Mum in the UK I have to rely on a wonderful registered childminder to help me with the school holidays and an hour before and after school to enable me to work. Can anyone tell me how easy it is to go about finding a childminder and holiday cover or schemes, to put my mind at rest for the big move with my husband to Dubai. Our children are 9 and 13. Also any suggestions for clubs for the girls to join?

Thanks. 

Mrs Ogri


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Mrs O, registered childminders are few and far between, most people here sponsor an Asian Maid to take care of childcare issues. Personally however I would never leave my daughter with a Maid, they are fine for cleaning etc but not looking after kids. There are some around who I am sure are better than others but for me it just isn't worth it.


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Ogri's wife:
> 
> As a working Mum in the UK I have to rely on a wonderful registered childminder to help me with the school holidays and an hour before and after school to enable me to work. Can anyone tell me how easy it is to go about finding a childminder and holiday cover or schemes, to put my mind at rest for the big move with my husband to Dubai. Our children are 9 and 13. Also any suggestions for clubs for the girls to join?
> 
> ...


Hi 

Was wondering if you managed to relocate and find childcare. We are relocating based on my husbands job at present but I am also a working mother who would like to continue my career in Dubai. 

Thanks

Susan


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

We have managed to get a part time maid who is there for after the children get home from school until one of us gets home from work.

It seems to be working ok at the moment


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I hope you have a part time agency maid. ( paid per hour)...if you are sharing amaid with someone else it is illegal.

She must be sponsored by you ( or through an agency)...otherwise she is working illegally and you will be hit with a huge fine and she will also be deported if caught. ( I think the fine is in the area of 50,000 dhs)


----------



## PENBC (Sep 9, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I hope you have a part time agency maid. ( paid per hour)...if you are sharing amaid with someone else it is illegal.
> 
> She must be sponsored by you ( or through an agency)...otherwise she is working illegally and you will be hit with a huge fine and she will also be deported if caught. ( I think the fine is in the area of 50,000 dhs)


On that note- if the mum is at work how do the children get home from school?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

PENBC said:


> On that note- if the mum is at work how do the children get home from school?


School bus
maid picks up children ( a LEGAL maid)
parents have to organise pick/up drop offs with work (perhaps one of you has to do it as a lunch break etc)
you have a friend who collects them for you/minds them after school


----------



## SusanHunter08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> We have managed to get a part time maid who is there for after the children get home from school until one of us gets home from work.
> 
> It seems to be working ok at the moment


Hi 

Thanks for this, how are you enjoying Dubai in general. My husband arrives mid Nov and we are hoping to follow soon after. How did you get on with school places?

Thanks for your help.

Susan


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

In general, we are really enjoying being here.

We are managing to go out more often than we did in the UK, and even save some money too.

School places can be a nightmare. It really does boil down to which school has places when you apply. You may find that you have to register with a number of schools to get onto their waiting lists, but you have to pay each time.

Downsides here, rent is ridiculous, and the Dubai red-tape is a pain in the ......... Hopefully your husband's company will have a good PRO who will handle all that side for you


----------

